# installation mac OS 9 mode target Powermac G4



## Fla007 (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,
je vous écris afin d'obtenir de l'aide de la part de personnes plus expérimentées sur les power pc.
J'ai un macbook pro depuis 1an donc les ppc je connais pas! ;-)

L'oncle de ma copine a récupéré 4 PowerMac G4 AGP de son entreprise.
Les informaticiens ont du effacer les données mais sans se poser beaucoup de questions.
Résultat : kernel panic au démarrage.
J'ai déjà tenté toutes les commandes de boot pour essayer d'avoir quelque chose en vain (exemple réinitialisation de la RAM, choix disque démarrage et meme open frimeware...)

Je possède un CD de Restoration Logiciels Powermac G4.
Seulement : impossible de démarrer sur le lecteur CD.
En appuyant sur la touche C et autres manips.

Mon kernel panic se symbolise par une pomme coupée au milieu sur l'horizontal et des pixels noirs en rectangle au dessus. Le tout sur le joli fond gris Apple.

Parfois j'obtient un sigle "sens interdit" qui je crois signifie toujours la même chose.
Je sais que le kernel peut provenir d'un problème materiel mais j'ai déjà testé toutes les barrettes de memoire vive et rebranché tout.

J'ai gravé un autre CD d'OS 9 trouvé sur internet mais toujours pas moyen de démarrer à partir du CD, au moment ou le lecteur démarre le kernel panic apparait et tout se freeze.


Donc j'ai pensé aller voir ce qu'il y avait sur le disque dur.
Je l'ai démonté et branché sur un adaptateur usb (boitier disque dur externe).
Snow léopard m'explique gentiment que le disque est sous alimenté.
J'ai même essayé avec l'alimentation du powermac et le branchement en usb vers le macbook pro mais toujours sous alimenté.

J'ai cherché partout et je pense que la seule solution va être d'installer OS 9 en mode target à l'aide d'un cable firewire relié au powermac G4 et au macbook pro.

Maintenant problème : comment faire pour installer OS 9 sur l'autre disque ?
Déjà en mettant le CD restoration dans mon macbook pro j'ai ça :

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/4981/screencapturesm.png


Avez vous des idées pour m'aider ?
Merci beaucoup...


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2010)

Tu peux déjà essayer de copier le dossier système sur ton disque quand il est dans le boîtier.

Après tu remonte le disque dans le G4 et vois s'il veut bien booter.


----------



## Fla007 (12 Octobre 2010)

Je ne peux pas démarrer le disque à partir du boitier, comme je l'ai mentionné dans mon post Snow Leopard me dit que le disque dur est sous alimenté.
Du coup je peux pas le monter sur mon macbook pro.

Je me suis donc tourné vers la méthode firewire.
Est-ce que ça serait aussi possible par ethernet ?

Si je copie le dossier système je met le contenu à la racine ou alors le dossier?


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2010)

Tu mets simplement le "dossier système" à la racine du disque que tu veux greffer dans le G4.


----------



## Fla007 (13 Octobre 2010)

J'ai acheté le cable firewire.
J'ai besoin de votre aide pour savoir si vous avez des idées sur quoi faire.

En démarrant en target mode le disque ne se montait pas sur le bureau.
Cependant il s'affiche dans l'utilitaire de disque.

J'ai eu de grosses difficultés à le formatter sans que l'utilitaire ne plante ou même parfois le finder à relancer (ne se relançant qu'en débranchant le cable firewire).
Je l'ai donc formaté et renommé Macintosh HD (format Mac os étendu journalisé).

J'ai eu du mal pour réussir à l'atteindre dans le finder ou d'ouvrir la fenêtre où placer le dossier.
Lorsque j'essaye de copier le dossier système, Mac OS se prépare à la copie. Soit ça reste comme ça et au bout d'une heure j'annule tout (le transfert n'ayant toujours pas démarré), soit le finder rencontre une erreur en lecture ou écriture.
J'ai donné les droits à tout les utilisateurs en lecture écriture --> toujours pareil.

Si j'essaye de copier le dossier en ligne de commande j'ai mon prompt qui clignote sans jamais s'arrêter. 

J'ai récupéré ça : 

*Bus FireWire :*

  Vitesse maximum :	Jusquà 800 Mb/s

*Mode disque cible :*

  Fabricant :	AAPL
  Modèle :	0x54444D
  GUID :	0x3065FFFEC6B128
  Vitesse maximum :	Jusquà 400 Mb/s
  Vitesse de connexion :	Jusquà 400 Mb/s
  Sous-unités :
*Mode disque cible Unit :*
  Version du logiciel de lunité :	0x10483
  Identifiant de lunité :	0x609E
  Révision du programme interne :	0x0
  Niveau de révision du produit :	0000
  Sous-unités :
*Mode disque cible LUN :* 
Capacité :	30,74 Go (30*738*677*760 octets)
  Support amovible :	Oui
  Nom BSD :	disk1
  Type de carte de partition :	APM (Carte de partition Apple)
  État S.M.A.R.T. :	Non géré
  Volumes :
*Macintosh HD :*
  Capacité :	30,59 Go (30*594*605*056 octets)
  Disponible :	30,49 Go (30*487*351*296 octets)
  Inscriptible :	Oui
  Système de fichiers :	HFS+
  Nom BSD :	disk1s10
  Point de montage :	/Volumes/Macintosh HD 2


Je commence à être à court d'idée pour réparer cet ordinateur.
Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Merci.


----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2010)

Ca fait ça pour les 4 G4 ?


----------



## Fla007 (13 Octobre 2010)

Je ne sais pas, probablement. Je n'ai qu'un seul G4 chez moi. Mais ce que je sais: ils fonctionnaient tous très bien avant le formatage des données que l'entreprise a fait.


----------



## Invité (13 Octobre 2010)

Je trouve bizarre que le disque ne monte pas dans un boîtier, pas plus qu'en "target".
Je suspecte donc le disque !


----------



## Fla007 (13 Octobre 2010)

Je suis d'accord sauf que j'arrive à monter le disque en mode cible.
Le problème c'est que j'arrive pas à écrire dedans...


----------

